# Discusión sobre bombas de agua



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2012)

*Nota de Modereitor:*

Este tema ya tomó vida propia así que me pareció que debe poseer su propio espacio
Se desprendió de este otro tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/acertijos-logica-comprension-14879/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ésto no es un acertijo , es solo física , pero no se me ocurría otro lugar para ponerlo :

Disponemos de una bomba centrífuga , elevadora de agua , la documentación dice que eleva agua hasta 54 metros de altura y además nos da cuantos metros cúbicos hora.

Yo tengo que elevar agua hasta unos 15 metros y pienso que esa bomba va a funcionar super cómoda , sobrada , pero a la bomba se le quema el motor.

Y no es un problema de falla electrica , ni falta de fase , ni ningún otro problema eléctrico , es por un problema físico o de física !

Espero respuestas


----------



## chclau (Sep 1, 2012)

El tamaño del tanque a llenar tiene algo que ver?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2012)

Nop , miralo desde el lado de *Trabajo*


----------



## tatajara (Sep 1, 2012)

mmm dejamelo pensar pero ??? falta de caudal ? pero no por que se tendria que romper la bomba no el motor 
no se

haa por el lado de trabajo puede sel algo paresido a que se sobra fuerza al tener que elevarlo a menor altura


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2012)

Super pista : exceso de caudal y *Trabajo *


----------



## tatajara (Sep 1, 2012)

haa entonses tenes mucho caudal y la bomba al ser para menos caudal no tira por mas que sea para elebar a 45 mts entonses que quema


----------



## foso (Sep 1, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Siguiendo con las probabilidades.
> 
> Cuando uno elige una contraseña se le suele sugerir no usar determinadas combinaciones por
> resultar fáciles de descifrar, como números consecutivos como 123456, o repetidos como 111111,
> ...



Si, la probabilidad es la misma. Algo parecido pasa con las loterías. Por ejemplo en el Quini, que se sortean números del 0 al 45, nadie elige la combinación, 4,5,6,7,8,9. Sin embargo tiene la misma probabilidad de salir que cualquier otra. Esta confusión es porque el "humano" cree a veces (erróneamente) que la naturaleza piensa como él. Que la sucesión 4,5,6,7,8,9 es algo "loco" de salir. Sin embargo la *combinatoria* nos dice que la probabilidad es la misma para cualquier grupo de 6 numeros del 0 al 45.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ésto no es un acertijo , es solo física , pero no se me ocurría otro lugar para ponerlo :
> 
> Disponemos de una bomba centrífuga , elevadora de agua , la documentación dice que eleva agua hasta 54 metros de altura y además nos da cuantos metros cúbicos hora.
> 
> ...



el fabricante te puede decir que puede elevar agua hasta 54 metros, ........si usas un caño de 2 mm de diametro.
pero si en donde el cliente hay un caño de  10 cm de diametro........no podra la bomba ni 10 metros elevarla.

por eso es que la info es insuficiente, si la bomba se estropea y no hay falla electrica ni nada que tape al caño, pues entonces es que esta sobreexigida, y como dije la cosa no es solo "cuantos metros" , sino que volumen mueve .
o sea el diametro de el caño .


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Super pista : exceso de caudal y *Trabajo *



 No te entiendo, en una bomba centrífuga el caudal disminuye relativamente poco con la altura hasta que te acercás a la altura máxima, donde se viene abajo de golpe.

A su vez, el máximo rendimiento lo tienen a 1/2...3/4 de la altura máxima ==> es a donde se apunta que trabajen.
Si se quema es porque el motor que se puso es chico.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Si se quema es porque el motor que se puso es chico.



heee...lo que puse yo pero mas cortito


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> heee...lo que puse yo pero mas cortito


Maso, el diámetro del caño influye en las pérdidas pero al revés, cuanto menos diámetro mayor pérdida de carga.


----------



## asherar (Sep 1, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ésto no es un acertijo , es solo física , pero no se me ocurría otro lugar para ponerlo :
> 
> Disponemos de una bomba centrífuga , elevadora de agua , la documentación dice que eleva agua hasta 54 metros de altura y además nos da cuantos metros cúbicos hora.
> 
> ...



El caudal que querés bombear es más de 3,6 veces el nominal.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 1, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Maso, el diámetro del caño influye en las pérdidas pero al revés, cuanto menos diámetro mayor pérdida de carga.



haaa.. entiendo (creo) vos hablas de PERDIDAS  no de carga util.
y cuanto mas chico el caño mas friccion y es por eso , no ??? 
como tambien si hay muchos codos , no ??


----------



## asherar (Sep 1, 2012)

Dosmetros: ¿ De qué régimen se trata ? Flujo laminar o turbulento ?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 1, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> haaa.. entiendo (creo) vos hablas de PERDIDAS  no de carga util.
> y cuanto mas chico el caño mas friccion y es por eso , no ???
> como tambien si hay muchos codos , no ??


Claro, cuanto más pérdida de carga menos caudal circulará. Pero porque se trata de una centrífuga, si fuera un bombeador a diafragma se mantendría constante pero levantaría más presión hasta reventar un caño o frenar el motor.

Salvo el detalle de las pérdidas , a la bomba le da igual si el caño tiene 1cm o 1m de diámetro, al esfuerzo que hace solo le interesa presión y caudal.


----------



## foso (Sep 2, 2012)

Por un lado está la FUERZA máxima que es capaz de hacer la bomba, esto me da la altura máxima a la que puedo elevar un bloque de fluido. Por otro lado está la POTENCIA del motor, que me va a dar el máximo caudal que voy a poder elevar a una altura determinada.
O sea, la bomba es capaz de llevar fluido hasta 15 m pero no le pidas que lleve 1 GIGALITRO por segundo porque al motor no le da esa potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> A su vez, el máximo rendimiento lo tienen a 1/2...3/4 de la altura máxima ==> es a donde se apunta que trabajen.


 
No , ese sería el rendimiento ideal y "programado" , y a la bomba la pusimos *muy por debajo* de su cota.



> Si se quema es porque el motor que se puso es chico.


 
No , es una bomba nueva y comercial , Pedrollo digamos , pero puesta a trabajar contra una columna de agua *muy por debajo de su nominal*.



asherar dijo:


> El caudal que querés bombear es más de 3,6 veces el nominal.


 
Hasta ahí no se quemaría el motor  , el problema es que bombea más .



asherar dijo:


> Dosmetros: ¿ De qué régimen se trata ? Flujo laminar o turbulento ?


 
Flujo de una bomba centrífuga elevando agua 



foso dijo:


> Por un lado está la FUERZA máxima que es capaz de hacer la bomba, esto me da la altura máxima a la que puedo elevar un bloque de fluido. Por otro lado está la POTENCIA del motor, que me va a dar el máximo caudal que voy a poder elevar a una altura determinada.
> O sea, la bomba es capaz de llevar fluido hasta 15 m pero no le pidas que lleve 1 GIGALITRO por segundo porque al motor no le da esa potencia.


 
Ok , puse éste tema porque me resultó muy llamativo cuando hace unos años me enteré de ésto.

En vez de con Trabajo , veamoslo desde la energía Potencial , así resulta más facil para todos. Usemos lenguaje llano sin ecuaciones complicadas

La energía Potencial es el resultado de un peso elevado a cierta altura , se la llama Potencial porque mientras ese peso esté quietito allá arriba no hace nada , en cambio si lo soltamos hará "desastre" al llegar al piso porque se convirtió en energía Cinética (la caja fuerte del Coyote ).

Si elevo un cierto peso ,* le estoy haciendo ganar energía Potencial* , obvio estoy usando otro tipo de energía para lograr eso.

En el caso de la bomba , energía eléctrica convertida en energía mecánica para hacerle ganar energía Potencial al agua.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Disponemos de una bomba centrífuga , elevadora de agua , la documentación dice que eleva agua hasta 54 metros de altura y además nos da cuantos metros cúbicos hora.
> 
> Yo tengo que elevar agua hasta unos 15 metros y pienso que esa bomba va a funcionar super cómoda , sobrada , pero a la bomba se le quema el motor.


 
Ok , ahora resulta que la bomba eleva 5 veces más agua por tratarse de una columna muy chica , eso supera la especificación de la bomba en cuanto a potencia , o sea que necesitará más energía mecanica , mas energía electrica y mas amperes = fuego en el motor.

Solución de los fabricantes y/o de un buen "bombista" , misma bomba , pero mismo motor , mismo caracol (cavidad donde gira la turbina , *menor díametro de turbina*. 

Lo que a vista de tontos nos haría pensar que dos bombas son idénticas . . . y no ! a leer sus datos.

Un buen "bombista" lo primero que mide es la corriente consumida por el motor , si es algo elevada , le achica el diametro a la turbina , hasta normalizar ese sistema.

Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes acerca del uso de guardamotores.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2012)

....no entendi nada .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2012)

Una bomba fabricada y calculada para elevar agua a 54 metros , si vos la pones en un edificio de 15 metros , podrá elevar muchísimo mas agua de la imaginada , tomará mas consumo electrico que para el que fué calculado , y se quema el motor.

FIN


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ....no entendi nada .



 Ya somos 2. 

Si la bomba está mas o menos bien diseñada se le calcula el motor como para la peor condición de funcionamiento que es a máximo caudal, cosa que se da a mínima presión. Así cualquier otra condición es más favorable.

No tiene por que quemarse.
Si fuera distinto a esto, mi bomba de vaciar la pileta se debería haber quemado hace rato trabajando horas con una columna de agua de:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2012)

Empecemos de nuevo , puse este tema porque yo también , en su momento me quedé sorprendido con esto , y no lo entendía hasta que uno me lo supo explicar desde Trabajo , o energía. Me pareció interesante exponerlo.

No estoy hablando de bombas chicas de 1 Hp , sino de centrífugas elevadoras de digamos 5 Hp , calculadas y fabricadas para elevar X cantidad de litros hora a tal altura , las ponés a funcionar a muy baja altura y se queman !


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , ese sería el rendimiento ideal y "programado" , y a la bomba la pusimos *muy por debajo* de su cota.



 Tira más caudal y existe una altura de máxima potencia de motor. Cosa lógica ya que la potencia en el fluido es presion*caudal, así que el máximo nunca va a estar en los extremos.







pero no es ninguna una locura lo que varía la potencia, al menos en bombas comunes.  Si se quema es porque la bomba es una v**ga y el motor está recontra al límite.



> Ok , ahora resulta que la bomba eleva 5 veces más agua por tratarse de una columna muy chica , eso supera la especificación de la bomba en cuanto a potencia , o sea que necesitará más energía mecanica , mas energía electrica y mas amperes = fuego en el motor.


5 veces más caudal no significan 5 veces mas potencia porque la presíon ahora es cerca de 5 veces menor, y potencia=presion*caudal.  De nuevo, la potencia aumenta, pero no a lo bestia.



> Un buen "bombista" lo primero que mide es la corriente consumida por el motor , si es algo elevada , le achica el diametro a la turbina , hasta normalizar ese sistema.


Eso para no reconocer que metió la gamba y tenía que mandar comprar una bomba periférica 



> Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes acerca del uso de guardamotores.


Bueno, eso ya no es una cuestión de bombas, forma parte de es cómo se debe hacer un tablero.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Una bomba fabricada y calculada para elevar agua a 54 metros , si vos la pones en un edificio de 15 metros , podrá elevar muchísimo mas agua de la imaginada , tomará mas consumo electrico que para el que fué calculado , y se quema el motor.
> 
> FIN



a mi me marean con los parametros que ponen , soy un bicho mas sencillo.

PRUEBAS PRACTICAS REALES:
tengo una bomba trifasica de 3*380v y 5 amper por fase (lo clasico en las que meto mano) .
eso es con la columna de agua que mueven siempre.
bueno
si le cierro la llave de agua a la salida de la bomba o sea le tapo la salida  CONSUME MAS, no una bestia mas pero si consume mas.

ahora si por algun motivo NO HAY AGUA , o sea trabaja en vacio o sea que ya no tiene la carga que tenia antes EL CONSUMO DE CORRIENTE BAJA (probado y verificado por mi dentro de mis pobres parametros) .

asi que no es cierto lo que te marque en rojo .

si he leido y mas o menso erificado que un motor si tiene poca carga eso le baja el FP .
pero no es tema de quemarla por eso .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> 5 veces más caudal no significan 5 veces mas potencia porque la presíon ahora es cerca de 5 veces menor, y potencia=presion*caudal. De nuevo, la potencia aumenta, pero no a lo bestia.


 
Si la altura ahora es menor la la cuarta parte y la bomba puede elevar 5 veces o más más agua , el cálculo de potencia supera al nominal, no en 5 veces , sino quizás en un 30 % más.



> Eso para no reconocer que metió la gamba y tenía que mandar comprar una bomba periférica


 
O suponete que un bombista adapta una bomba existente a un nuevo uso , lo primero sería medirle el consumo , si no se dispone de especificaciones técnicas .




fernandob dijo:


> PRUEBAS PRACTICAS REALES:
> tengo una bomba trifasica de 3*380v y 5 amper por fase (lo clasico en las que meto mano) .
> eso es con la columna de agua que mueven siempre.
> bueno
> ...


 
A eso me quería referir con considerar que al trabajar con menor columna tendría menos carga , que al final no es cierto , porque mueve mas agua y necesita mas energía.

Y si , hay una tremenda diferencia en limitar caudal cerrando parcialmente la llave de entrada a que cerrando la de salida 

*********************************************************

Como dato final les quiero comentar que cuando me enteré que ésto ocurriá , al igual que ustedes no lo creí , siempre le adjudiqué a problemas eléctricos o del motor , del bobinado , o de un rulemán clavado o diámetro de los caños , etc , etc , etc.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

interesante,, yo en mis peceras cuando muevo agua entre ellas,me sirve ,lo voy a razonar un poco y pensar un poco mas,,
muchas gracias


----------



## Nepper (Sep 2, 2012)

despues me leo tranquilo todo esto que está muy interesante...



> No aprendas de tus errores, aprende de los errores de los demás, porque no tendrás en la vida tiempo para cometerlos todos



Mi principal objetivo será encontrar la respuesta entre tanto texto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 2, 2012)

pss claro,tengo que procesar todo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2012)

a ver........simplifiquemos .
PERO DE VERDAD.

motor electrico  >>>> eje se conecta a una turbina = bomba de agua comun.

supongamos que dicha bomba esta pensada para una columna de un caño de agua de 3/4 y 20 metros de altura, al fin y al cabo es fuerza la cosa , mover una columna de como maximo tantos Kg .
como la salida util es una tirbina, pues desplaza agua, si en vez de una turbina fuese un engranaje moveria una rueda , pero siempre sera al final Kg de esfuerzo  . 

en general y sin ser conocedor de motores calculo que hay en la data de el fabricante un valor nominal, o ideal , o comodo de trabajo.
tambien un valor maximo .
pero.... ¿ uno minimo ??? 


muy bien, si yo hago andar a ese equipo con poca carga se quema ??? 
suponiendo que la bomba no trabaja "en seco" por que ahi surge otro tema con la turbina.
pero vos 2M me queres decir que si hago trabajar a un motor sin carga o con menos carga de la nominal entonces pide mas corriente y se quema ??? 

eso es lo que entiendo de lo escrito y no me cierra.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> muy bien, si yo hago andar a ese equipo con poca carga se quema ???
> suponiendo que la bomba no trabaja "en seco" por que ahi surge otro tema con la turbina.
> pero vos 2M me queres decir que si hago trabajar a un motor sin carga o con menos carga de la nominal entonces pide mas corriente y se quema ???
> 
> eso es lo que entiendo de lo escrito y no me cierra.


 
Ese es el error que quise mostrar específicamente al poner esto , es un error pensar que si trabaja con menos columna trabaja con menos carga.


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese es el error que quise mostrar específicamente al poner esto, es un error pensar que si trabaja con menos columna trabaja con menos carga.



Porque uno piensa que la "carga" se debe sólo a la altura (determinada por la presión a la salidad de la bomba) y en realidad también depende de la cantidad de agua por bombear (caudal). 
Por qué no usar algunas fórmulas? 

Como ya se dijo: Potencia = caudal x presion

y además: Presion = densidad x g(gravedad) x altura

Entonces, para no forzar el sistema: 

Caudal máximo (o nominal) = [Potencia disponible] / [presión de trabajo]

Para los datos: 

a) funcionaba bien hasta 54 m (con caudal nominal), 

Presion nominal = d x g x 54 m
Caudal nominal = Potencia disponible / Presion nominal

b) para 15 ya se quemaba; 

Presion nueva = d x g x 15 m
Caudal nuevo > Potencia disponible / Presion nueva

Despejando:  

Caudal nuevo / Caudal nominal > Presion nominal / Presion nueva = 54/15

Caudal nuevo / Caudal nominal >  3.6

O sea que la bomba se esfuerza por sobre la potencia máxima porque aumentaste el caudal en un factor *mayor que 3.6*, que es lo que yo puse.

Disculpen si parece un ejercicio de la escuela, pero creo que es la forma más clara de verlo. 
Tanto como para no hacer de esto un misterio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

Claro y te lo respondí aqui : _#*2022*_ 

Y al que todavía le queden dudas lo puede consultar con un fabricante-proveedor de bombas . . . .  que algo han de saber


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Sep 3, 2012)

te juro que no entiendo, es como si uso cable de 10mm de seccion para una carga de 10 watts, y decir que el cable no se lo aguanta


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2012)

Este es un muy calificado fabricante de bombas y en este catálogo especifica los regímenes máximos de funcionamiento, pero *NO* los mínimos. Es decir *NO* dice que con menos de xx M de columna de agua la bomba haga "Caput"

http://www.ksb.com/ksb/ImageReader/KSB-Bombas__y__Automatismos__es.pdf



Fogonazo dijo:


> .....Si la bomba está mas o menos bien diseñada se le calcula el motor como para la peor condición de funcionamiento que es a máximo caudal, cosa que se da a mínima presión. Así cualquier otra condición es más favorable.
> 
> No tiene por que quemarse.





Eduardo dijo:


> ......  Si se quema es porque la bomba es una v**ga y el motor está recontra al límite.....


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> Para los datos:
> a) funcionaba bien hasta 54 m (con caudal nominal),
> ...........................



Esto es incorrecto.  54m es la altura máxima que puede elevar ==> a esa altura el caudal es *0*.  No es un parámetro para que uno eleve a esa altura sino que te dice la presión máxima que puede levantar (en este caso casi 5.4kg/cm2)

Y el caudal especificado en una centrifuga es el máximo, y eso ocurre cuando la altura de la columna es *0* o cuando Fogonazo vacía la pileta.


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2012)

En realidad estás diciendo lo mismo que yo. 

La igualdad potencia = caudal x presión la utilizo "abajo", en la base de la columna de agua, donde tengo el dato de la potencia que aporta la bomba. En ese punto la presión equilibra el peso de la columna de 54 m. De otro modo me daría mal la cuenta. 

Es cierto que en lo más alto de la columna de agua el caudal vale cero, pero la presión disponible 
(y la potencia) también.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2012)

asherar dijo:


> En realidad estás diciendo lo mismo que yo.


Negativo, lo que digo es que tu cálculo de entrada está mal.

El caudal a 15m jamás va a ser superior al nominal porque el máximo (que es el nominal) se dá a altura 0.


----------



## asherar (Sep 3, 2012)

El que me tenía que entender ya me entendió: 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro y te lo respondí aqui : _#*2022*_
> 
> Y al que todavía le queden dudas lo puede consultar con un fabricante-proveedor de bombas . . . .  que algo han de saber




Otro tema más complicado: 

¿ Alguien sabe por qué se produce el efecto "cebadura precoz" ?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2012)

disculpen, creo que comprendo un poco lo que hablan:
no se ofendan, me gusta tratar de ser ameno y claro, a ver si estoy en lo correcto :


si la columna es muy alta no llega a salir con fuerza el agua.......ok.
digamos que cuanta mas alta al columna mas le cuesta a la bomba subir el agua con fuerza.....ok

si tengo una columna de 50 metros y voy arriba vere que lo que sale de agua es poco ,  sin fuerza.
para iguales condiciones si son 40 metros  vere que sale con mas fuerza, mas caudal, mas litros por segundo.
si la columna es de 30 metros  >>> mas caudal.

mi duda y aca creo que fogonazo tiene la misma duda:
si la altura es cero: maximo caudal, *toda la fuerza es para  "escupir agua" , no usa fuerza para subirla* , para venceer la gravedad.

ahora, bien , la duda es :
¿ se quema la bomba en este caso ?? 

yo siempre pense que NO .
bomba como dije = motor conectado a travez de un eje a turbina.
si en vez de eso hablamso de un MOTOR  que esta a un eje y este a unos engranajes que lo que hacen es subir , digamos un pequeño montacargas o una cortina.
pues bien, si a ese motor le desconecto , le saco el montacargas o la cortina, y lo dejo andando sin carga mecanica ............ ¿ se quema ?? 
yo pensaba que no .
que trabajaba al pedo pero fresco y batata.

salvo que me digan que se embala o algo asi, que no sabia .... algun efecto asi , raro.
no se , me gustaria comprender .


----------



## Tavo (Sep 3, 2012)

Que complejo el acertijo che... lo acabo de leer desde el principio y todavía no pude sacar una conclusión certera. Me quedan mis serias dudas respecto a esa bomba... 

A ver si alguien descula el caso y pone el fin a tanto "mito".

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

No es un mito , consultalo con quienes trabajan con bombas centrífugas.

Yo no propuse a esa bomba trabajando a columna de 0 metro , en ese caso no se que pasaría.

Pero si se que trabajando a digamos 1/4 o 1/5 de la colunma máxima recomendada por el fabricante , entonces al motor no le da el cuero , ya que fué calculado-diseñado para otra condición.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No es un mito , consultalo con quienes trabajan con bombas centrífugas.


El mito es que la bomba no pueda trabajar en esas condiciones.
Que a cierta altura la potencia en el motor sea máxima ya lo sabía Bernoulli antes que existan las electrobombas, y es esa potencia la que se debe tener en cuenta al dimensionar.
Ahora bien, si el motor que puso el fabricante, cuando trabaja a potencia nominal va levantando temperatura hasta quemarse ya es otro tema.


> Yo no propuse a esa bomba trabajando a columna de 0 metro , en ese caso no se que pasaría.


Desagotarías tu pileta sin problemas como todo el mundo que tiene pileta.


> Pero si se que trabajando a digamos 1/4 o 1/5 de la colunma máxima recomendada por el fabricante , entonces al motor no le da el cuero , ya que fué calculado-diseñado para otra condición.


Si consultás documentación de fabricantes de bombas centrífugas vas a ver que no tienen regiones prohibidas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

Fijate :

http://www.climatecnica.com/bombas-...rias_bombas-centrifugas-y-perifericas.70.html


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate :
> http://www.climatecnica.com/bombas-...rias_bombas-centrifugas-y-perifericas.70.html



No sé a que apuntás, se especifica un caudal máximo y la altura de la columna de agua para esa condición.  

En realidad, el caudal de una centrífuga es máximo a altura 0 pero a baja presión decae muy lentamente.  
Cosa lógica porque el motor gira siempre a la misma velocidad y por lo tanto la velocidad del fluido a la salida de evoluta disminuye poco hasta empieza a "hacer fuerza".
Y justamente esa zona es la que se recomienda como zona de trabajo porque es la de mayor eficiencia.

En una se especifica además de eso: _Rango de trabajo: de 10 a 50 l/min con altura de elevación de hasta 55 metros_, 50l/min son 3m3/h --> como Qmax decia 2.8m3/h , es lo mismo pero redondeado.
Los 10l/min es el caudal que habría con mayor altura, pero no 55m que es la máxima que puede elevar.   La franja huérfana entre 0 y 10l/min no es que sea prohibida, sino que como se eleva una miseria de agua te conviene otra bomba.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Eduardo (Sep 3, 2012)

Pero eso es una tabla de selección, fuera de cada rango te conviene otra bomba ya sea porque bombea poco o es grande al cuete. No significa que la bomba se quema.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 4, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> El mito es que la bomba no pueda trabajar en esas condiciones.


A ese mito me refería precisamente!


> Ahora bien, si el motor que puso el fabricante, cuando trabaja a potencia nominal va levantando temperatura hasta quemarse ya es otro tema.


Esto es lo que no entiendo... por qué el motor habría de quemarse trabajando más "holgado" por decirlo de algún modo...



Eduardo dijo:


> Desagotarías tu pileta sin problemas como todo el mundo que tiene pileta.




Y justamente pienso que, el fabricante, al no dar mayores o menores metros de columna de agua, quiere decir que, la bomba estaría sobre-dimensionada al cuete y caso contrario, que la bomba sería chica para elevar tantos metros...

Es raro. Es como alguien dijo más arriba en un comentario: Si utilizo un cable de 4mm2 de sección, preparado para soportar 10KW; lo uso para conducir 50W *y se quema...*  O sea, eso es lo que no me termina de cerrar. 

Teóricamente, a menor exigencia el motor tendría que trabajar más descansado. Hay una cosa que estoy pensando, que por ahí puede llegar a ser el problema: Que el motor haya sido diseñado para trabajar específicamente en un régimen constante de RPM estando cargado, entonces que al liberar trabajo aumente en gran manera las RPM y por esto se dañe... otra cosa no se me ocurre...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 4, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Esto es lo que no entiendo... por qué el motor habría de quemarse trabajando más "holgado" por decirlo de algún modo...


Es que no trabaja más holgado, la máxima potencia el motor la entrega (en este ejemplo) a 15m.  Pero esto depende de la forma del impulsor, porque en otras ocurre con columna 0.



> Es raro. Es como alguien dijo más arriba en un comentario: Si utilizo un cable de 4mm2 de sección, preparado para soportar 10KW; lo uso para conducir 50W *y se quema...*  O sea, eso es lo que no me termina de cerrar.


Yo tampoco lo entiendo, aunque eso suena a que los 10kW y 50W *son en la carga*.



> Teóricamente, a menor exigencia el motor tendría que trabajar más descansado. Hay una cosa que estoy pensando, que por ahí puede llegar a ser el problema: Que el motor haya sido diseñado para trabajar específicamente en un régimen constante de RPM estando cargado, entonces que al liberar trabajo aumente en gran manera las RPM y por esto se dañe... otra cosa no se me ocurre...


La gran mayoría de los motores asincrónicos trabajan a régimen nominal con deslizamientos menores del 5% --> velocidad casi constante. 
Si el motor tiene escrito en la chapa 1440rpm , con carga nominal girará a esa velocidad y en vacío a "casi" 1500rpm (la velocidad sincrónica)


----------



## Tavo (Sep 4, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo, aunque eso suena a que los 10kW y 50W *son en la carga*.


No entendí esto.. 



Eduardo dijo:


> La gran mayoría de los motores asincrónicos trabajan a régimen nominal con deslizamientos menores del 5% --> velocidad casi constante.
> Si el motor tiene escrito en la chapa 1440rpm , con carga nominal girará a esa velocidad y en vacío a "casi" 1500rpm (la velocidad sincrónica)


Buen dato, gracias! 

Claro, yo en mi cabeza imaginaba un motor DC, que trabaja con corriente directa... nada que ver. 

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> No entendí esto..
> )


costumbre de electricistas habla rde potencias, cosa que al cable no le importa.
el cable es para que circule corriente (amperes) .
sea al fuente de 12v o de el maximo que la aislacion permita.

calculo a eso se refiere.
cuando hablas de cables mas sano decir corriente y no potencia , que es la carga la que la pedira y soportara (jee.... como los pibes cuando se casan.... la piden y luego la tienen que soportar....jee...no lo habia pensado ) .


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 4, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> No entendí esto..


El cable se quema debido solo a la corriente que le circula, y las cargas pueden estar trabajando con diferentes tensiones.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> El cable se quema debido solo a la corriente que le circula, y las cargas pueden estar trabajando con diferentes tensiones.



 También se puede quemar sin corriente que circule por el

_*! En un incendio ¡*_ 


Perdón, me tenté


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2012)

andamos de paseo por la tierna infancia ???? 

al arenero entonces que esta lleno de chiquilines (aunque algun grandulon se cuela)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

Bueno , le mandé un mail con la consulta a una importante empresa del ramo : http://www.schraiber.net/





-------- Mensaje original -------- 
Asunto: Re: Fwd: EDITADO
Fecha: Wed, 05 Sep 2012 09:29:36 -0300
De: Luis Seoane <luis@schraiber.net>
Para: EDITADO@hotmail.com

El 04/09/2012 14:52, Cristian J. Dichiara - EJS SCHRAIBER escribió:
-------- Mensaje original -------- 
Asunto: EDITADO
Fecha: Tue, 4 Sep 2012 13:44:54 -0300
De: Schraiber <ventas@schraiber.net>
Responder a: Schraiber <ventas@schraiber.net>
Para: ventas@schraiber.net


*Contacto desde Schraiber - EDITADO*

​ATENCION SR EDITADO

LO QUE LES INFORMA EL TECNICO ES CORRECTO YA QUE LA

BOMBA ESTARIA TRABAJANDO POR FUERA DE LA CURVA

TENDRIAN QUE PROBARLA EXTRANGULANDOLE LA SALIDA

PARA QUE AUMENTE LA CONTRA PRESION Y PUEDA TRABAJAR

BIEN PERO ESTO REDUCE EL CAUDAL.

ATENTAMENTE
*Datos de contacto*
*Nombre y Apellido: *EDITADO
*Email: *EDITADO@hotmail.com


*Consulta: *Hace unos dos años les hemos comprado una bomba centrífuga trifásica de unos 4 Hp , de una sola etapa , para elevar agua a unos 54 metros de altura , que finalmente no se instaló. Existe la posibilidad ahora de darle uso para elevar agua hasta una altura de solamente unos 15 metros , pensamos que no deberíamos tener problemas por eso , pero uno de los técnicos dice que trabajaría forzada por lo poco de la columna. ¿ Podrían despejarme esa duda ? 
Gracias 
ATTE 
EDITADO 


-- 
​--


----------



## foso (Sep 5, 2012)

siguen con la bomba centrífuga !!!!! ya está, pasemos al otro tema


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 5, 2012)

foso dijo:


> siguen con la bomba centrífuga !!!!! ya está, pasemos al otro tema







​


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 5, 2012)

Es cierto que este tema se volvió demasiado reiterativo y a algunos les pueda resultar aburrido. Pero como en situaciones así, no hay nada tan simple y eficaz como no leer y pasar a otro foro, continúo 


Una centrífuga no absorbe la máxima potencia de motor cuando la altura es máxima (y ya no bombea) sino con alturas mas bien bajas o cero dependiendo de la forma del impulsor, la evoluta, las etapas...    
Esto es un hecho sabido que no está en discusión, el asunto es lo que con baja altura se quema.

La persona que responde el mail es un vendedor de bombas, perfecto! Pero... ¿Con cuales de las bombas pasa? ¿con todas? ¿Con cuales y por qué?

Algunas de las bombas tienen una hoja técnica detallada, agarrando una al azar me encuentro con esto:






Como se puede ver, la potencia máxima que absorbe (se da con baja altura) es la misma que la del motor. Por lo tanto esta bomba se puede usar sin problemas en cualquier régimen.


Pero agarrando esta otra nos encontramos con esto:






En esta bomba en particular la potencia va aumentando con el caudal *desde 0.6kW hasta 1kW*.

Y el detalle interesante es que el fabricante *no le pone un motor de 1kW sino de 0.75kW *! ! y encima el máximo rendimiento lo tiene a 0.8kW 

*Obviamente, si esta bomba se usa con baja columna va a recalentar !*

-------------------

Revisando en la página la información de algunas otras bombas (no todas) de los fabricantes que indican la potencia absorbida el que pijotea motor es DAB, los otros o no aclaran o dimensionan para el máximo.

La verdad, he usado centrífugas en diferentes condiciones y nunca me encontré con algo así. Evidentemente siempre fueron bombas de uso general y no "tipo DAB" que como las hacen para "solo elevar agua" aprovechan y te achican un 25% el motor


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Es cierto que _*este tema se volvió demasiado reiterativo*_ .........



En efecto, tanto que esto que comenta Eduardo ya se había comentado hace rato en este mismo tema y en mas de una ocasión.



			
				El vendedor de bombas dijo:
			
		

> ATENCION SR  EDITADO
> 
> LO QUE LES INFORMA EL TECNICO ES CORRECTO YA QUE LA
> 
> ...



Comparto con Eduardo la opinión de que quién contestó ese el mail solo vende. 


*Todo se resume a:*

1) ¿ Que grado de mezquindad aplicó el fabricante al diseño de su bomba ?
2) ¿ Que condiciones de funcionamiento admite la bomba así diseñada ?

Unas que todavía no habíamos mencionado

3) ¿ Que calidad de motor se le colocó a la bomba ?
4) ¿ Que relación Operación/Detención posee la bomba ?
5) El motor al trabajar (Sobrecargado): Aumenta su resbalamiento --> Disminuyen RPM --> Disminuye caudal ¿ En cuanto influye esto sobre la posibilidad de que el motor haga "Caput" ? (Estoy hablando de una ligera pérdida de RM, no de bloquear el rotor  )


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2012)

YO CREO QUE ESTÁN ELEVANDO DULCE DE LECHE...

entonces no importa la altura, ni la potencia...el flujo es muy densooooooooooo


GANEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> .....GANEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!



*Nop,*  para dulce de leche se emplean bombas a tornillo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2012)

claaaro :O wow siempre se aprende algo nuevo

por eso me gusta este foro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

En definitiva , todas las bombas no son iguales , aunque de afuera lo parezcan.

Mi planteo es aplicable a *bombas elevadoras* , como las que se utilizan por ejemplo  para llenar tanques en edificios , donde el fabricante evidentemente solo toma en cuenta esa aplicación.

Y no sería aplicable a bombas centrífugas *fabricadas para circulación*  , como por ejemplo las de las torres de enfriamiento o las de las de calefacción por losa radiante , que si están diseñadas para eso.

Saludos !


----------



## Tavo (Sep 6, 2012)

Fogonazo! qué interesante ese sistema!! En la secundaria, recuerdo que cuando tuve algo de mecánica, estábamos viendo los tipos de compresores de aire, y un tipo creo que decía "compresor a tornillos"... y siempre me quedó la duda... ¿?

Es espectacular ese sistema!! Por casualidad ¿Los compresores que usan ese sistema, suelen ser compresores de caudal de aire no? (tipo los que usan para el martillo neumático que te despiertan a las 6 de la mañana con el molesto ruido... TRRRRR, TRRRRRRR, TRRR -descripción onomatopéyica-) 






Saludos.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 6, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Fogonazo! qué interesante ese sistema!! En la secundaria, recuerdo que cuando tuve algo de mecánica, estábamos viendo los tipos de compresores de aire, y un tipo creo que decía "compresor a tornillos"... y siempre me quedó la duda... ¿?
> 
> Es espectacular ese sistema!! Por casualidad ¿Los compresores que usan ese sistema, suelen ser compresores de caudal de aire no? (tipo los que usan para el martillo neumático que te despiertan a las 6 de la mañana con el molesto ruido... TRRRRR, TRRRRRRR, TRRR -descripción onomatopéyica-)
> 
> Saludos.



Si tavo, en el verano estuve trabajando en una metalúrgica de mi pueblo y tenían uno, el cual usaban para pintar 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Nop,*  para dulce de leche se emplean bombas a tornillo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3-rpy8qrOA


 
En la fábrica Noel , hace treinta años usaban bombas a tornillo de *ALPACA*  para mover las cremas antes de convertirlas en helado.

Pregunté porque no de acero inoxidable y era por una cuestión reglamentaria de aquel entonces . . .  quizás ahora sean hasta de teflon . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Fogonazo! qué interesante ese sistema!! En la secundaria, recuerdo que cuando tuve algo de mecánica, estábamos viendo los tipos de compresores de aire, y un tipo creo que decía "compresor a tornillos"... y siempre me quedó la duda... ¿?
> 
> Es espectacular ese sistema!! Por casualidad ¿Los compresores que usan ese sistema, suelen ser compresores de caudal de aire no? (tipo los que usan para el martillo neumático que te despiertan a las 6 de la mañana con el molesto ruido... TRRRRR, TRRRRRRR, TRRR -descripción onomatopéyica-)
> 
> Saludos.



Sip, esos compresores son de alto caudal pero con buena presión, por ejemplo, tengo uno que carga el tanque (120 L) de cero a máxima presión en menos de 1 '
Los compresores a tornillo, poseen 2 tornillos que interactúan entre sí en lugar de 1.



​


----------



## Tavo (Sep 6, 2012)

[off]
Que impresionante... lo que inventa el hombre...  

Y en qué rango de presiones trabajan esos compresores? En lo posible, en kg/cm²... 

Yo sé que el compresor de casa lo he hecho levantar hasta *10kg/cm²*, y les puedo asegurar que eso es MUCHA presión... me había inventado un rifle de aire comprimido calibre 5,5mm y lo cargaba con esa presión... rompía cualquier cosa que se le cruce en el camino... jaja! Era un arma.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En definitiva , todas las bombas no son iguales , !



y mas si hablamso de "bombas de agua"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Atendía compresores de refrigeración a 300 libras sobre pulgada cuadrada.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 6, 2012)

mmm no se bien pero es una buena precion, dejame que busque las fotocopias de la secundaria y te digo o sino a san google jaja


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Atendía compresores de refrigeración a 300 libras sobre pulgada cuadrada.



si el agua esta fria se pone mas pesada/espesa o es mi imprecion nomas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

El agua más pesada está a 4ºC , a mas o a menos temperatura se aliviana.

Pero esos compresores trabajan con gas Freon 300 libras serán como 20 kg / cm²


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En definitiva , todas las bombas no son iguales , aunque de afuera lo parezcan.
> 
> Mi planteo es aplicable a *bombas elevadoras* , como las que se utilizan por ejemplo  para llenar tanques en edificios , donde el fabricante evidentemente solo toma en cuenta esa aplicación.
> 
> ...



igual, disculpando que quizas se me paso.
alhuiern me puede explicar POR QUE  es que una bomba elevadora, aunque este mal calculada y bla bla  se quema por tener "poca" carga ???
se que si tiene carga de mas consume mas , se fuerza el motor, .,disculpen mi tonta ignormacia, pero deje de lado el tema de ecuaciones de maxwell y FEMIS y trabajo y cosas fisicas.
de tanto escuchar y de parecerme logico, si "SOBRE FORZAS" UN MOTOR  se quema.
pero en sencillito:
POR QUE ?? si a ese motor lo tenes trabajando en vacio se va a quemar ??? 
esa bomba elevadora teniendo que hacer menso fuerza, teniendo que empujar menso columna de agua ......POR QUE SE QUEMAAAAAAA !?????????
acaso no es similar a que agarrea  a esa bomba de agua, le saque la turbina y deje el motor solo con el eje saliendo  ??
que pasa si dejo a ese motor andando asi ????? 
es igual a que trabaje sin carga .
se quema ???? 
que es lo que esta  "de mas"

*(recuerden :
el sabio es el que es capaz de dar respuestas simples que hasta la abuela comprenda )*
no lo digo por mi, yo entiendo hasta integrales de 5 to orden..........es por los demas de el foro )


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

Los compresores de GNC (Gas Natural Comprimido) trabajan a *300Kg/Cm²*




fernandob dijo:


> .... se quema por tener "poca" carga ???.....



Lo que vos decís "Poca carga" supongo que querés decir "Poca presión"

Esto ya lo habíamos comentado un poco mas atrás con gráficas y todo, el máximo consumo de potencia del motor de la bomba se produce a máximo caudal y el máximo caudal se produce a mínima presión, esto según *Bernoulli* en su *Teorema*


----------



## tatajara (Sep 6, 2012)

entonses no busco nada por que ya lo dijeron jaja


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> igual, disculpando que quizas se me paso.
> alhuiern me puede explicar POR QUE  es que una bomba elevadora, aunque este mal calculada y bla bla  se quema por tener "poca" carga ???


La terminologia usada se presta a confusión. Es con "poca" columna de agua , que es lo mismo que decir con poca presión.


> se que si tiene carga de mas consume mas , se fuerza el motor, .,disculpen mi tonta ignormacia, pero deje de lado el tema de ecuaciones de maxwell y FEMIS y trabajo y cosas fisicas.
> de tanto escuchar y de parecerme logico, si "SOBRE FORZAS" UN MOTOR  se quema.
> pero en sencillito:
> POR QUE ?? si a ese motor lo tenes trabajando en vacio se va a quemar ???


Imaginá que la columna de agua es tan alta que la bomba apenas sube agua, esto es equivalente a si le estrangulás la salida. 

¿En donde se está consumiendo energía?   Obviamente en mover agua no, porque apenas circula. Una parte son las pérdidas del propio motor y otra son las pérdidas por fricción entre los álabes y el agua. 

¿Que pasa cuando le dejás la salida abierta? --> Pues el agua que entra a la bomba sale como chijetazo, y esa aceleración no es gratis, te cuesta energía.

La duda sería entonces cuando necesito más energía, si cuando el impulsor gira al p*do (mayor fricción) o cuando tengo la mayor aceleración de líquido.
La respuesta por supuesto depende de la forma de impulsor-evoluta y la densidad y viscosidad del fluido. Pero para el caso de centrífugas de agua, la menor potencia se dá cuando la columna es máxima.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Para Fernandob :

Subir agua es aumentarle su energía Potencial , energía almacenada , imaginate que esa agua la podrias utilizar después para mover una turbina y generar electricidad , por ejemplo.

_*U = mgh[/size][/SIZE]*[/SIZE]_

U es energía Potencial
m es la masa de agua
g es la aceleración de la gravedad (9,8 m/s²) es una constante 
h es la altura

Bomba elevando a 54 metros de altura , suponete que eleve 100 litros ≈ 100 kilos de agua


*U1 = 100 kg x 54 m x 9,8 m/s² = 52.920 Julios*

La misma bomba elevando a 15 metros de altura , suponete que eleve 500 litros de agua ≈ 500 kilos , en el mismo tiempo.

*U2 = 500 kg x 15 m x 9,8 m/S² = 73.500 Jouls*


.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2012)

muchas gracias por sus esfuerzos en explicarme.

si, veo que hay puntos donde se obtienen ciertos rendimientos, pero pense que una cosa es la energia digamos ENTREGADA util en al carga (el agua que se manda a la bomba) .

y otra cosa es la energia que usa la bomba .

un poco como el caso (en otro tema) cuando se hablaba acerca de un transistor manejando una carga, una cosa es la potencia que cae en el transistor y otra distinta la que cae sobre la carga) .

me explican y lo veo con logica que si tengo una columna muy alta casi no aprovecho a al fuerza de la bomba .
y si la columna es baja , pues tendre un gran caudal.

pero que pasa dentro de el motor ?? por que con poca columna se quema ??
consume mas amperes ?? 
algo en el campo electromagneitnco , la femi o lo que sea ??? 
como veo o mido eso ?? 
que pasa en el motor para que se queme ??
sobre intensidad  ?? 

lo tengo que relacionar con el motor frenado que conume una barbaridad , pero al girar genera no se que  que hace que el consumo se vuelva el normal ??? 
algo asi ocurre si no le pongo nada de carga ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Si la bomba tiene que entregar más energia Potencial , necesita mas energía mecánica , mas energía eléctrica , mas amperes.

Si no se tuvo en cuenta ésto por el fabricante (como lo mostró Eduardo) , bomba recalentada o bomba quemada


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Imaginá que la columna de agua es tan alta que la bomba apenas sube agua, esto es equivalente a si le estrangulás la salida.
> 
> ¿En donde se está consumiendo energía?   Obviamente en mover agua no, porque apenas circula. Una parte son las pérdidas del propio motor y otra son las pérdidas por fricción entre los álabes y el agua.
> 
> .



entiendo , el motor no hace nada "util"  , y consume mas corriente de lo ideal.

pero una cosa es el consumo de el motor y otra es el trabajo util.
comprendo este caso, se calienta al turbina .




Eduardo dijo:


> ¿Que pasa cuando le dejás la salida abierta? --> Pues el agua que entra a la bomba sale como chijetazo, y esa aceleración no es gratis, te cuesta energía.
> 
> La duda sería entonces cuando necesito más energía, si cuando el impulsor gira al p*do (mayor fricción) o cuando tengo la mayor aceleración de líquido.
> La respuesta por supuesto depende de la forma de impulsor-evoluta y la densidad y viscosidad del fluido. Pero para el caso de centrífugas de agua, la menor potencia se dá cuando la columna es máxima.



te cambio la duda:
cuando se fuerza mas al motor ?? AL MOTOR !!
cuando esta moviendo una columna de agua ideal, en la media de la curva que el fabricante recomienda .
o cuando  la columna es 1/10 de la altura recomendada (obvio que sale el agua con mucha fuerza) .

disculpen pero segun mi cabeza /y hablo de EL MOTOR)  este trabaja con menso esfuerzo.........o no se, ya me confunden a mas no poder.

una cosa es trabajo util.
y otra el consumo de la bomba ......... o no ????



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si la bomba tiene que entregar más energia Potencial , necesita mas energía mecánica , mas energía eléctrica , mas amperes.
> 
> Si no se tuvo en cuenta ésto por el fabricante (como lo mostró Eduardo) , bomba recalentada o bomba quemada



entonces la bomba con poca carga gira mucho mas rapido ????


----------



## tatajara (Sep 6, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para Fernandob :
> 
> Subir agua es aumentarle su energía Potencial , energía almacenada , imaginate que esa agua la podrias utilizar después para mover una turbina y generar electricidad , por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



 ahora lo comprendo bien ¡¡ no caia 
gracia dosme es algo que nunca pense
por sierto hablando de bombas que eleven el agua no de las sentrifugas comunes 
saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> pero una cosa es el consumo de el motor y otra es el trabajo util.
> comprendo este caso, se calienta al turbina .


En bombas de agua centrífugas monoetapas comunes, ese calentamiento por la viscosidad del agua ni se nota, pero en bombas hidráulicas de pistones o engranajes, que trabajan en rangos de presiones entre 100 y 300kg/cm2 el calentamiento del aceite es importante al punto que a veces se necesita un radiador en el retorno a tanque.



> te cambio la duda:
> cuando se fuerza mas al motor ?? AL MOTOR !!
> cuando esta moviendo una columna de agua ideal, en la media de la curva que el fabricante recomienda .
> o cuando  la columna es 1/10 de la altura recomendada (obvio que sale el agua con mucha fuerza) .


Lo último, dependiendo del tipo de impulsor el máximo puede ser a 0, 1/10 , 1/4 etc de la altura máxima. 
Siempre a baja altura, que implica baja presión y mayor caudal.



> una cosa es trabajo util.
> y otra el consumo de la bomba ......... o no ????


Claro, pero están relacionados, Pbomba = Putil + Pperdidas
Como mientras la tecnologia lo permite se busca diseñar para que las pérdidas sean mínimas, en el área de trabajo la potencia útil es mucho mayor que las pérdidas.


----------



## TULLIO (Sep 6, 2012)

Estimados Sres.: si a una bomba centrifuga se le cierra la descarga, el consumo del motor electrico es minimo. A medida que se abre la descarga, el consumo del motor electrico aumenta. Porque el consumo con la descarga cerrada es minimo? Porque el agua que se encuentra dentro de la bomba hace de volante, aparte del calentamiento del agua.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2012)

lastima que no puedo probar donde mis clientes.
o si .

si vacio la columna de agua (si dispongo de canilla cerca de la bomba ) y luego cierro la toma de agua haria trabajar a la bomba sin la carga, o sea sin la columna de agua.
voy a ver si encuentro una y asi mido la corriente respecto de la nominal.....
luego voy a tener que purgarla. 

pero entonces.......cualquier motor si lo pongo a funcionar sin carga util digamos que tengo que pensar que le pasa igual ?? 

la verdad, lo voy a releer , pero "me choca" .
si bien puedo comprender las formulas me choca con un concepto que tuve toda mi vida, de que solo si sobrecargas a un motor se joroba.
y ponerle una columna de agua chica no es sobrecargarlo.
para mi seguro que tirara maximo caudal de agua, seguro por que gira la turbina tranquila, toda al energia se aprovecha en empujar agua horizontalmente, no hay energia que se use en elevarla o sea vencer la gravedad.

si pienso en un motor con EL MINIMO  de trabajo sobre su eje seria : girando con el eje sin nada.
con un poco mas de trabajo: haciend girar una pieza metalica (turbina) al pepe , llamemoslo ventilador.
con MAS TRABAJO  para que haga >>> que la turbina empuje un liquido horizontal.
con MAS TRABAJO AUN  >>> que empuje un liquido teniendo que vencere una componente vertical (columna) .
SIEMPRE PENSE  que un motor cuanto menso carga mas inutil y mas libre trabaja y menos consumo.

si tengo un motor de ascensor o de ventilador trabajando sin carga , se quema ??


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ...si tengo un motor de ascensor o de ventilador trabajando sin carga , se quema ??


Eso es lo contrrario a lo que se está tratando de decir.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2012)

te juro que no entiendo nada entonces.

a ver, vamos de nuevo...
cuando hace mas esfuerzo el motor ?? o sea consume mas corriente ?? 
cuando mueve un caudal de agua muy pobre de una columna de 54 metros 
o cuando mueve un caudal muy grande de una columna de 1 metro  ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Lo que estamos tratando de explicar , es que bombeando a poca altura *tiene más carga* !


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya se a quienes pedirle ayuda para montar mi Custom WaterCooling.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2012)

a ver si lo pesco, quizas sea esto un error de mi cabeza.

(desde ya les agradezco su paciencia) 

como no tengo forma de ver o probar que pasa dentro de la turbina.........(si poddria medir la bomba y vere si encuentro como hacer pruebas) .

ENTONCES  A VER SI COMPRENDO:

cuando  tengo la columna de 54 metros mi concepto de que la turbina debe empujar esos 54 metros de agua para depositarla en el tanque con apenas de fuerza extra (poco caudal) es errado.
NO es este el caso en el que el motor hace el maximo de esfuerzo.
aunque parezca que tiene que levantar algo muy pesado (la columna de 54 metros por sup. de caño ) .

cuando la altura es poca si hace mas esfuerzo ??? 

 YA ESTA MI IDEA, A VER SI ME ESTABA EQUIVOCANDO   

en el primer dibujo de la columna alta debo hacer mucha fuerza para mover poco .
en el siguiente caso con menos fuerza muevo mucho .
e



lo que me planteo ahora son algunas cosillas, por eso preguntaba lo de la velocidad.
a veces uno se hace una idea en al cabeza y no lo piensa mucho , pero si cada giro de al turbina empuja cierto volumen de agua.
y en el caso 1 -- de la columna de 54 metros tira un volumen /seg. bajo 
eso quiere decir que :
A -- o la turbina (y el motor) giran muchisimo mas lento .
B --- que hay perdidas inmensas, o sea remolinos de agua o "escapes" a el efecto de la turbina (no se la palabla exacta) ....... o si lo pienso intentando comprender lo que dicen ustedes es que simplemente no empuja nada  (figura 5)  .

estoy tratando de comprender:
en una turbina (figura 3 )  cada espacio entre paletas mueve un volumen de agua.
si la columna es de 0 metros desplazara con su giro a TODA  el agua , o sea todo el volumen saldra por la salida.

ahora lo que me extraña es el caso de la columna de 54 metros, la turbina gira a casi la velocidad normal (dudo que se frente ) y si sale por la boca de el caño a lso 54 metros poca agua es que esa turbian desplaza poca agua .
¿ entonces la turbina esta "revolviendo " el agua dentro de el caño simplemente ??? 
por eso el esfuerzo que hace es poco ???

es una equivalencia con la fiigura 5 ?? 
seria lo mismo una columna de 1 Km de alto que si la bomba estuviese conectada a un tanque de 1 metro de alto pero LLENO y tapado ?????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2012)

Quizás ahora entiendas por que puse este planteo de la tonta bombita 

La velocidad de la turbina *no se modifica* , digamos que solo el resbalamiento de un motor de alterna asincrónico que de 1500 rpm puede bajar digamos a 1450. (consideremos que no se modifica )

Lo que ocurriría es que a alta columna , la turbina gira en el agua en parte alpe . . . patinando , moviendo poca agua.

Con poca columna ya no patina la turbina y mueve mas agua.

Tomate la pastillita para dormir esta noche 

Ahora fijate que no es lo mismo estrangular el caño antes , que después de la bomba


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ....entonces la bomba con poca carga gira mucho mas rapido ????



*Nones.*

Son motores de alterna del tipo jaula de Ardillas, su velocidad de giro de rotor no puede ser mayor a la velocidad de rotación del campo magnético que lo hace funcionar.

Por ejemplo motor mas común:

50 Hz y motor de 2 campos, velocidad de giro del campo magnético  = *1500 RPM*
El rotor gira a aproximadamente *1440 RPM *

*Si* puede que pierda algunas RPM estando a Máxima carga, en nuestro caso Máximo Caudal (Mínima Presión o Altura)


No hagan trampa, NO editen mientras escribo


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2012)

al final tenias razon 2M :
tema interesante nomas.

en mi caso mas de una vez pense en un edificio en poner una bomba mono para el caso de que falte una o 2 fases, pero pense que la columna haria que tenga que ser una bomba muy grande sino se quema.
y resulta que no es asi.........a lo mucho tira poca agua pero nada mas.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tomate la pastillita para dormir esta noche


estoy RECIEN  operado de la hernia ....... hoy salia a la mañana de el hospital.
y estoy en casita  asi que no hace falta pastillas.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora fijate que no es lo mismo estrangular el caño antes , que después de la bomba



si estrangulo antes ...........no se si se librara de la columna de agua....... calculo que si, trabajara en seco .
si estrangulo despues .... revuelve el agua, pero en ambos casos se calienta la rurbina  por el agua que no circula.

no se  respecto de el consumo ....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ........_*si estrangulo antes*_ ...........no se si se librara de la columna de agua....... calculo que si, trabajara en seco .........



Si estrangulas la entrada de agua aparece *"Otro"* efecto sobre la bomba que se llama cavitación y puede llegar a destruir la bomba 


Estamos hablando de una estrangulación parcial.


----------



## Tavo (Sep 6, 2012)

Fernando, las "aspas" de la turbina de la Figura 3 están mal dibujadas!  Van en sentido contrario al que están. 





------------------
Una pregunta.. Las bobas de las que están hablando, que elevan agua hasta una altura de 54 metros, son de 1 sola etapa??


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Fernando, las "aspas" de la turbina de la Figura 3 están mal dibujadas!  Van en sentido contrario al que están.
> 
> Una pregunta.. Las _*bobas*_ de las que están hablando, que elevan agua hasta una altura de 54 metros, son de 1 sola etapa??



Decirle *"Boba"*  a una pobre e inocente *boMba* no me parece correcto  

La forma y su orientación respecto al sentido de giro de los álabes *depende* de la función y tipo de la bomba.
Suponiendo un sentido cualquiera, hay bombas con álabes inclinados en el mismo sentido y otras en sentido contrario.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 7, 2012)

pobre bomba jajaja 

exacto fogo, hay que ver de que lado tiene la entrada y de que lado la salida¡¡
saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 7, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Decirle *"Boba"*  a una pobre e inocente *boMba* no me parece correcto


Pero son las de mayor levante


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Pero son las de mayor levante



Sip, como esta, a la que no le sobran neuronas, sino mas bien todo lo contrario 



​
No tengo ninguna duda que debe tener "Buen Levante" 



*Off Topicazo de Karina*

Estuve buscando información sobre los rodetes de las bombas que poseen avance en su evoluta y no encontré nada, lo que me induce a pensar:

1) Estoy loco y eso no existe
2) No lo busqué con el nombre correcto

¿ Alguien se acurda como se denominan o llamo al neuropsiquiátrico ?


----------



## jkogg (Sep 7, 2012)

hola me perdi entre el caudal la altura el diametro etc.
pero  para mi pobre entendimiento seria algo asi como diseñar un amplificador para utilizar un parlante de 16 ohm, y terminar cargandolocon 2 ohm, probablemente trabaje en un principio pero tarde o temprano se averiara...


----------



## Tavo (Sep 7, 2012)

Uhhhh recién me doy cuenta de lo de "boba"...  Es que no estaba escribiendo desde la netbook, y los teclados convencionales con teclas de 2,5cm de alto (léase, teclados estandar de PC desktop) no me gustan para nada. 

Sobre lo de Karina... esa "boba" sí que debe tener buen levante...   

[super offtopic]
Felicito al administrador que agregó la carita "", cada vez que la veo me hace morir de la risa!!! es genial! 
[/off]


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2012)

antes pensaba yo que eran "bobas".
pero son mas listas que todos nosotros juntos.
no sabran electonica ni fisica ni nada , pero son mas vivas que todos nosotros juntos .

ojo al piojo , no se confundan que van a caer en la red .
una cosa es entrar en la red a jugar un ratito :






y otra cosa es entrar a la red creyendote que vos sos el vivo y que la otra es boba :





solo por si son duraznos y creen que el hombr es la araña:


----------



## Tavo (Dic 9, 2012)

Señores, acá estoy de vuelta, de casualidad con el mensaje *#101* 

Les paso a contar mi "problema". En casa había una pequeña *bomba centrífuga* de agua, con motor de 1/2HP. Resulta que la bomba me hizo calentar en varias ocasiones, porque se "descargaba" sola, y no tiraba agua, además que pateaba al momento de quedarme casi electrocutado. 

Entonces, dije "la bomba ya no funciona más, y no pienso cambiar retenes ni turbina". 

Lo que hice: Corté con una sierra de mano la "bomba" precisamente, es decir, la separé del motor, porque pensaba hacerme una *amoladora de banco* con el motor. Lo limpié bien, lo desarmé por completo, lo lavé con nafta, con detergente, lo dejé digamos "de fábrica". Incluso, le compré nuevos los rodamientos (unos SKF bien buenos) y se los cambié. Lo pinté y todo, quedó nuevo.

El problema -> Pongo en marcha el motor (super silencioso!) unos minutos, lo dejo andando "loco", es decir, sin carga, y toma una temperatura de no creer, al punto que si lo dejara en marcha más tiempo, *SE QUEMA!!* 

Lo que hice: Vine acá a leerme los 100 comentarios, 5 páginas. Y lamentablemente... no consideré eso antes de destruir la bomba... 

Digamos, no es muy grave hasta el momento, el motor lo puedo usar, pero si lo dejo mucho tiempo en marcha *y sin ninguna carga se calienta a lo loco*, es decir, toma de la red mucha energía (supongo). Lamentablemente no tengo un téster que mida amperes en alterna... 

Escucho sugerencias. Sean sutiles con los insultos. 

Un saludo a todos!
*Tavo.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2012)

no tiene la aleta de atrás rota? la que refrigera el motor,esta detras del motor


----------



## Tavo (Dic 9, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no tiene la aleta de atrás rota? la que refrigera el motor,esta detras del motor



Buen detalle Rey Julién... Esa turbina hace rato que "desapareció", incluso, la bomba funcionó mucho tiempo sin ella...

Y menos que menos, ni me calenté en conseguirle una porque pensaba usar los dos extremos del eje del mtoor, uno para una piedra y el otro para un cepillo de alambre... 

*Virtudes del motor:* 


Por más que lo cargue *realmente mucho* con fuerza, no cae de vueltas en absoluto, tiene una regulación increíble, eso es genial! 
Tiene un arranque súper rápido, no tiene interruptor centrífugo, solamente un capacitor de 8uF 450V.
Es muy silencioso, al punto que casi no se escucha en funcionamiento. Antes sí hacía ruido, pero era por los rodamientos gastados, pero ahora, con rodamientos 0km, apenas un zumbido grave... 

*Defectos del motor:* 


Calienta *MUCHO* si lo dejo más de 5 minutos en marcha y sin carga...

Saludos Gustavo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2012)

si calientan mucho esos motores,por eso es que llevan aletas en el cuerpo del motor y la turbina de plástico detrás del motor,eso es lo que lo enfriá


----------



## Tavo (Dic 9, 2012)

Un dato: Si mal no recuerdo, la bomba era marca *Pedrollo.* Ahora no lo puedo confirmar porque le falta la chapa, vaya a saber donde estará.

Unas fotos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2012)

no importa la marca,el ventilador es medida universal,digo el radio y el diámetro del eje

http://www.pedrollo.com/es/index.php


----------



## Tavo (Dic 9, 2012)

Lo de la marca de la bomba no lo dije por el ventilador, lo decía solamente por hacer referencia a que el sistema es de calidad...


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 9, 2012)

- ¿El condensador es nuevo o es el viejo?

- Siendo que era una bomba de agua, probablemente los bobinados se ligaron varias mojadas. Por más que la hayas limpiado bien, tranquilamente podés tener espiras en corto.  
--> Tenés que medirle la corriente para ver si se corresponde con la chapa, ya sea con pinza o con tester en la escala de 20A (si tiene).


----------



## Tavo (Dic 9, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> - ¿El condensador es nuevo o es el viejo?
> 
> - Siendo que era una bomba de agua, probablemente los bobinados se ligaron varias mojadas. Por más que la hayas limpiado bien, tranquilamente podés tener espiras en corto.
> --> Tenés que medirle la corriente para ver si se corresponde con la chapa, ya sea con pinza o con tester en la escala de 20A (si tiene).



Muchas gracias Eduardo por tu mensaje. 

1) Te cuento, el condensador de hecho NO es el original, porque el original creo que dejó de funcionar hace mucho tiempo, y fue reemplazado. El reemplazo es el que corresponde, ya que lo corroboré con un documento PDF de Pedrollo que decía el condensador que llevaba, y efectivamente, es de 8uF 450V. NO es nuevo, es usado, pero en teoría, funciona bien.

2) Lo de las mojadas... tal cual decís. De hecho el tema de la lavada tan rigurosa viene porque lamentablemente el motor estuvo un tiempo con agua en su interior, agua de lluvia, ya que se le rompió la tapa plástica de la caja que aloja el condensador y la bornera: Por ahí entró agua.

Con mucha paciencia lavé bien todo con cepillo y nafta, luego con cepillo y detergente. Varias veces repetí el proceso, para sacarle "la porquería".
El bobinado a simple vista se ve perfecto, casi nuevo, no tiene marcas de recalentamiento ni está estropeado...

Ahora, es buen dato el tuyo, que puede tener espiras en corto...  No lo había pensado. Lo que sí llamó la atención, es que el motor ni bien arranca (luego de estar frío por completo) hace unos ruiditos tipo "clics"... ahora que caigo... sospecho si serán chispas que saltan de alambre a alambre... 

Bueno, ya lo comprobaré.

Saludos y muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2012)

Esos motores calientan en función inversa a su calidad de cosntrucción, no debería llegar mas de unos 45/55ºC en vacío.

¿ Verificaste que el motor gire manualmente "Liviano" ?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 9, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esos motores calientan en función inversa a su calidad de cosntrucción, no debería llegar mas de unos 45/55ºC en vacío.
> 
> ¿ Verificaste que el motor gire manualmente "Liviano" ?



Hola Fogo... como estás. Como contaba más atrás, cambié los dos rodamientos por unos nuevos SKF... el motor gira a penas soplándolo... 

Bueno, recién vengo de hacer una simple prueba: Dada la sugerencia de Eduardo, deconecté el capacitor de arranque del motor. Claro que ya no arranca, hay que darle un empujón con la mano. Para mi sorpresa, el motor calienta mucho menos que antes!! 

No me explico que pasará. Otra cosa, esos "clics" que hacía, aparentemente eran del capacitor de arranque! Ahora ya no los hace...

Definitivamente, creo que cambiaré ese capacitor...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2012)

Pedrollo es muuuuy buena calidad , creo que son Italianos 

En cuanto al bobinado  , está bien  lavarlo con nafta (querosene NUNCA) , lo del agua con detergente mucho no me gustó , , me hubiera gustado una horneadita y nueva barnizada . . . 

Cambiale ese capacitor a ver quer pasa


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2012)

Verificá si el motor posee centrífugo de arranque, si lo posee cuando lo apagás y pierde velocidad se debería escuchar el sonido de cuando vuelve a conectar el capacitor de arranque algo como un "Clack", si no lo escuchas, puede ser que los contactos se encuentren soldados o el mismo centrífugo defectuoso.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Verificá si el motor posee centrífugo de arranque, si lo posee cuando lo apagás y pierde velocidad se debería escuchar el sonido de cuando vuelve a conectar el capacitor de arranque algo como un "Clack", si no lo escuchas, puede ser que los contactos se encuentren soldados o el mismo centrífugo defectuoso.



eso lo pensé,pero como dijo que le cambio los rulemanes ,supongo que lo reviso


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso lo pensé,pero como dijo que le cambio los rulemanes ,supongo que lo reviso



Sip, pero si no conoces la función, que y como lo hace, tal vez se le escapó.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 9, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pedrollo es muuuuy buena calidad , creo que son Italianos
> 
> En cuanto al bobinado  , está bien  lavarlo con nafta (querosene NUNCA) , lo del agua con detergente mucho no me gustó , , me hubiera gustado una horneadita y nueva barnizada . . .



Bueno, el órden del lavado fue al revés: Primero, para sacarle la mugre "gruesa" le dí con cepillo y detergente, un buen rato... Luego, cuando estaba seco volví a lavar pero con Nafta, para sacar la mugre "fina". Un detalle que me olvidaba, cuando secó todo todo, le pegué una buena pasada de aislante de alta tensión en aerosol "Aislamatic" de Electroquímica Delta para proteger bien el bobinado... 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Verificá si el motor posee centrífugo de arranque, si lo posee cuando lo apagás y pierde velocidad se debería escuchar el sonido de cuando vuelve a conectar el capacitor de arranque algo como un "Clack", si no lo escuchas, puede ser que los contactos se encuentren soldados o el mismo centrífugo defectuoso.



Fogo, eso lo dije más arriba, cuando describí las "virtudes" del motor. Efectivamente, *no tiene interruptor centrífugo.* De hecho, no me suele gustar ese sistema, con el tiempo es propenso a fallar...  Y desde luego, requiere otro mantenimiento más seguido...



el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso lo pensé,pero como dijo que le cambio los rulemanes ,supongo que lo reviso



"Satamente..." Si cambié los rulemanes, es obvio que tuve que ver "las tripas" del motor... 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2012)

Ummmmm , pero si tiene de 8 uF de aceite , no lleva centrífugo de arranque , sinó llevaría al menos de 100 -120 uF electrolítico

EDITO : De todas maneras no confiarse , hay motores que tienen relé amperométrico de arranque EXTERIOR


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip, pero si no conoces la función, que y como lo hace, tal vez se le escapó.



claro,no tuve en cuenta eso





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmm , pero si tiene de 8 uF de aceite , no lleva centrífugo de arranque , sinó llevaría al menos de 100 -120 uF electrolítico
> 
> EDITO : De todas maneras no confiarse , hay motores que tienen relé amperométrico de arranque EXTERIOR



pero si reviso el capasitor lo tuvo que haber visto al relé,porque casi siempre están en el mismo compartimiento


----------



## Tavo (Dic 9, 2012)

El interruptor centrífugo "desconecta" el devanado auxiliar de arranque una vez que el motor alcanzó cerca del 75% de las RPMs normales de funcionamiento... pero no es para nada preciso, y con el tiempo es propenso a fallar, como era de suponer, es un sistema mecánico más que "complica" la cosa...  En fin, no me simpatiza mucho ese sistema, lo veo muy primitivo... 

Se justifica y se hace imprescindible cuando se necesita un alto par de arranque del motor, por ejemplo, en los motores de compresores o máquinas similares... un motor de este tipo (sin interruptor centrífugo) directamente no arrancaría porque no le daría el par de fuerza, ya que está por el 40% como máximo del par total en marcha normal... 

Acá es donde se apunta directamente a los *motores trifásicos* y se acaban los problemas: Son mucho más fiables, arrancan sin necesidad de dispositivos externos y tienen una larga vida, determinada principalmente por los rodamientos del motor... En fin, me encantan los trifásicos, pero es una pena que no haya línea trifásica en todos los domicilios... jaja!

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> El interruptor centrífugo "desconecta" el devanado auxiliar de arranque una vez que el motor alcanzó cerca del 75% de las RPMs normales de funcionamiento... pero no es para nada preciso, y con el tiempo es propenso a fallar, como era de suponer, es un sistema mecánico más que "complica" la cosa...  En fin, _*no me simpatiza mucho ese sistema*_, lo veo muy primitivo...


El sistema es muy confiable, lo que suele fallar es el contacto eléctrico, no la parte mecánica del centrífugo y no necesita tener precisión.


----------



## Finskey (Dic 10, 2012)

Vuelvo al tema de la bomba centrifuga de dosmetros , vos le haces ganar energia potencial mientras va perdiendo energia cinectica ya que la energia cinetica al principio tiene que ser igual a la potencial al final y viceversa , no se si alguien lo contesto antes , no lo puedo encontrar XD
Perdon ya la encontre saludos


----------



## Tavo (Dic 10, 2012)

No, yo ya no entiendo más nada. hno:

Definitivamente estoy más confundido que antes. Acabo de venir de una casa de electricidad con un nuevo capacitor de 8µF 450V para el motor. Hace exactamente lo mismo que con el viejo capacitor.

Hice una prueba que me dejó perplejo: Dejé el motor sin ningún capacitor, lo puse a funcionar (dándole un tirón a mano) y luego probé de conectar y desconectar el capacitor...  Al parecer, cuando conecto el capacitor el motor hace un ruido similar al de un transformador en cortocircuito "MMMNNNHHH" (descripción onomatopéyica, jaja) y el consumo calculo que se dispara bastante...  (de nuevo, estoy necesitando un amperímetro en AC).

Por eso ya no entiendo más nada. Si dejo el motor en marcha SIN capacitor, puede andar 200 horas seguidas que no pasa de 30°C de temperatura. Ahora, donde le conecto el capacitor empieza a calentar.

Desarmé el motor, sólo para inspeccionar bien los bobinados, están prácticamente nuevos, no se ven deterioros por ningún lado.

Unos datos:

Tengo tres cables que salen del motor: Negro, Rojo y Verde.

Entre Negro y Rojo = 12,4 Ω
Entre Rojo y Verde = 17,8 Ω
Entre Negro y Verde = 5,8 Ω

La conexión originalmente estaba así: Entre rojo y verde el capacitor, y entre Negro y Verde la entrada de tensión 220V.

A ver a dónde podemos llegar con esto.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 10, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Tengo tres cables que salen del motor: Negro, Rojo y Verde.
> 
> Entre Negro y Rojo = 12,4 Ω
> Entre Rojo y Verde = 17,8 Ω
> ...


Me parece que la conexión de 220 debería ser entre rojo y negro (conexión sabalera  )

Probala, si notás que de entrada gira con menos fuerza paralo.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 10, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me parece que la conexión de 220 debería ser entre rojo y negro (conexión sabalera  )
> 
> Probala, si notás que de entrada gira con menos fuerza paralo.



Efectivamente Eduardo, como era de suponer, conectando la red en Negro-Rojo el motor gira a muy pocas vueltas. Lo extraño es que arranca solo, sin capacitor y sin nada.

Ahí, entre Negro y Rojo tengo 12,4 ohms, en comparación con Negro-Verde que tengo 5,8 ohms... 

Mi duda actual es poder reconocer de dónde viene cada cable. Desarmé de nuevo el motor, pero no logro identificarlos, porque está tan bien armado y barnizado que no se nota dónde está unido cada cable. 

Voy a subir un esquema de conexiones, a ver que decís. Esto lo saco yo por "deducción" midiendo la resistencia DC entre los cables, y las conexiones tal y como están...



Saludos! 



Se me está ocurriendo una idea muy macabra con este motor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-> Inventarle una especie de "interruptor centrífugo" pero que no sea centrífugo; hacer algo más elaborado... jaja! Un sensor de efecto Hall y un pedacito chiquito de neodimio pegado al rotor. Un conversor de frecuencia en tensión, un transistor chiquito, y un relé. Creo que se entiende más o menos la idea... jaja! Sólo habría que pulirla un poco.

A determinada tensión (salida del conversor) que dispare algo que corte la alimentación de la bobina del relé... 

Estoy re loco...


----------



## morta (Dic 13, 2012)

el capacitor de arranque no va en serie con el bobinado de arranque? me parece que con ese esquema el bobinado de arranque se quema por sobrecalentamiento!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 13, 2012)

Ponele un relé amperométrico o hacete uno con un PTC de televisor 

http://temasderefrigeracionyaireacondic.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/rele-ptc.html


----------



## Tavo (Dic 14, 2012)

Colgué con este tema porque pasaron los días y nadie respondió, pensé que habían ignorado mi último mensaje. :S



morta dijo:


> el capacitor de arranque no va en serie con el bobinado de arranque? me parece que con ese esquema el bobinado de arranque se quema por sobrecalentamiento!


Morta, por favor, poné un esquema de cómo lo harías vos, ya que no entiendo muy bien tu mensaje. Del motor, salen tres cables, y así como hice en el diagrama es como estaba conectado...


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ponele un relé amperométrico o hacete uno con un PTC de televisor
> 
> http://temasderefrigeracionyaireacondic.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/rele-ptc.html


2M, no termino de entender muy bien cómo es que funciona ese tipo de relé... 

La otra idea que tenía, bastante más fácil y "chanta", era hacer un temporizador de 1 segundo con un 555 y un relé. Entonces, el bobinado de arranque se activa solamente por 1 segundo, luego se desconectaría mediante el relé.

Pero no me termina de convencer ese método.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 14, 2012)

Relé amperométrico , tiene una bobina de pocas vueltas de alambre grueso que va en serie con el bobinado de trabajo , cuando energizás el motor , la corriente a motor detenido es muy elevada (posiblemente unas 8 veces más) eso acciona al relé que conecta bobina de arranque. Una vez que el motor arranca , la corriente decae y el relé se abre. Lo usan fundamentalmente los motores de heladera. Hay relés amperometricos para lavarropas de paleta. No tienen resorte , trabajan por gravedad , así que tienen una posición determinada obligatoria.











Relé PTC : es idéntico al PTC de la bobina desmagnetizadora del tubo de TV CTR , cuando lo conectás permite el paso de la corriente , inmediatamente se calienta y ya no pasa más corriente.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hola.


Tengo una bomba de 2Kw pero no se que condensador ponerle en la placa pone 35uF / 380V pero tenia entendido que los motores lleban 70uF por cada 1Kw es de cir que le tendria que poner uno de 140uF


¿Cual le pongo?


Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2015)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Tengo una bomba de 2Kw pero no se que condensador ponerle en la placa pone 35uF / 380V pero tenia entendido que los motores lleban 70uF por cada 1Kw es de cir que le tendria que poner uno de 140uF
> ...



El que indica en la placa.

2KW monofásica *! Que sacrilegio ¡*


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Feb 6, 2015)

¿Porque dices lo de sacrilegio?  

Lo pregunto porque al ver este video :






Dice que hay que poner 70uF por cada 1Kw, pero me parecía excesivo 140uF.

¿En que casos se aplicaría lo que se dice en este vídeo?

¿Acaso la bomba no usa este circuito?






La bomba es como esta:






Gracias, pondre el de 35uF / 380V ( recordar que el motor se conectara a 230V)


----------

